# Spice Popkorn vs Intex V.Show projector phone?



## Rockstar11 (Mar 20, 2011)

Intex IN-8810 V.Show: 3.2 inch Touchscreen Phone with built-in Projector

Spice M-9000 Popkorn: Dual SIM phone with Projector and Analog TV

Spice Popkorn vs Intex V.Show. which is better ?

The Spice Popkorn M9000 is priced aggressively at just Rs.6,999.
Intex IN 8810 Projector Rs. 10,300 


any other projector mobile phone available?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2011)

Chinese vs chinese. Neither of them will offer good  performance & for long.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 21, 2011)

So what do you think ? They will beat those 50k projectors ? I seriously doubt if they are effective or useful.


----------



## Don (Mar 21, 2011)

what do they cost anyway?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 21, 2011)

Don said:


> what do they cost anyway?



The Spice Popkorn M9000 is priced aggressively at just Rs.6,999.


Intex IN 8810 Projector Rs. 10,300


----------



## webgenius (Mar 21, 2011)

Better go for Spice Popkorn. It's dual-SIM and you can watch TV channels too. Remember reading somewhere that it is available for 6500 INR.
I am sure it is manufactured in China or Taiwan.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sam said:


> Chinese vs chinese. Neither of them will offer good  performance & for long.



any other branded phone available with Projector fetures at low cost?



webgenius said:


> Better go for Spice Popkorn. It's dual-SIM and you can watch TV channels too. Remember reading somewhere that it is available for 6500 INR.
> I am sure it is manufactured in China or Taiwan.




hmm...


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 21, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> any other branded phone available with Projector fetures at low cost?



No. Branded phones don't provide useless features.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 22, 2011)

One Samsung phone offers this projector feature. Don't remember the name (Wave?)

But It'll overshoot your budget by a big margin.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 22, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> No. Branded phones don't provide useless features.





webgenius said:


> One Samsung phone offers this projector feature. Don't remember the name (Wave?)
> 
> But It'll overshoot your budget by a big margin.




Samsung Beam – Android 2.1 mobile with Projector and 3.7″ Super AMOLED display

-------------------------------------------

Intex V Show IN8810 mobile can support 36 inch scree size projection and can offer 3 hours of projection time.
that means you can actually watch a full length Indian movie which typically lasts for 3 hours MAX.

The led in the phone has a lamp that has a life span of 20,000 hours (which comes around 833 days.

what about Spice Popkorn M9000?

projection screen size?
projection lamp life?
projection time?


----------



## vishurocks (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't take this info as reliable. It's just a cheap crap with big promises


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 22, 2011)

^ hmmm yes..


----------



## noja (Mar 23, 2011)

just get a phone that can play as many video formats as possible. projector can be used only at night our dark areas


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 23, 2011)

noja said:


> just get a phone that can play as many video formats as possible. projector can be used only at night our dark areas



The Spice Popkorn Projector M9000’s media player that can play a variety of video formats, as befitting a projector phone, including: 3GP, AVI, FLV, MP4, RM and RMVB. 
but i want to know Spice popcorn projection screen size?
projection lamp life?
projection time?


----------



## webgenius (Mar 23, 2011)

First ask yourself if you really need a projector. If I were you, I would stay away from Spice phones.
Since you are eying Intex IN 8810 that costs 10.3k, why don't you get the LG Optimus One? It's definitely a good VFM phone.

Other options:
Samsung Galaxy 5
Samsung Galaxy Pop
Huawei Ideos


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 23, 2011)

yes i need projector phone.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 23, 2011)

^^ Any specific reason ?


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 23, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ Any specific reason ?



did you not see the ad?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 23, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ Any specific reason ?



something unique features that beat all other branded mobiles and smartphones available in India 
also has analog TV support to view free TV channels. 

actually i want to use this mobile for my second sim card..

watch this video 
YouTube - Spice mobile pop add by Anuj Sharma ML4 NEW DELHI


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 23, 2011)

^^ If you think that just having a projector will beat branded phones & smartphones, then dude, I have no words to describe your foolishness.

And by analog TV, do you mean DD National ?

And do you think that the projector will be as powerful as shown in the ad ? In that case, won't it just throw off those dedicated projectors which cost somewhere between 50k & 1.5 lakhs ?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 23, 2011)

^^ lol.
i know Spice and other low cost mobile is not good..

yh this mobile projector is not powerful as dedicated projectors.

Analog TV = DD National, DD news. etc.
almost all indian cricket matches come on DD NATIONAL. 
So we can watch those cricket matches on mobile.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ If you want to watch DD National, then why don't you buy those 3k chinese phones instead of spending double on this ? And nothing can beat watching cricket on TV (especially on a HD connection).

And as you know that the projector is not that powerful, its useless to buy this phone. Also I doubt the lifetime of the projector lamp. It should not take more than 6months for the lamp to burn out.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 24, 2011)

^ chinese phone is not good.

this spice phone SAR level is 0.322 W/kg

i also confused about life of  projector lamp in Spice.

intex V.show lamp life is 20,000 hours.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 28, 2011)

There are two types of projector phones in M9000 itself. M9000-Muco and M9000-Spectrum. Muco is suitable for distance of 5 to 7 feet projection and Spectrum can be used for a projection distance of 8 to 10 feet. The viewing distance of spectrum is about 10 to 12 feet. The speakers available with this phone have to be connected to a small amplifier to get optimum sound to enjoy in a living room. The spectrum mobile is fitted with a Micro-vision CDC lens (technology from Carl-Seize). The clarity is average in case of M9000-Muco. But the clarity of M9000-sapectrum is equal to a 60” LED TV (full HD), provided the room is illuminated with LED lights only. If any other source of light has used in your room, the clarity reduces too..

*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/list...d=114850&article_cat_id=615&comment_id=957395


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 28, 2011)

well I am not against trying unusual features in new phones. They are atleast, if not anything else, unique! Could come handy at times too...One can impress clients, girlfriend by using it wisely. 

Rockstar11, let us know (review) about the experience once you purchase such phone.

IMO go for Spice M9000-Spectrum phone.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 29, 2011)

^ yes sure..


----------



## power_8383 (Sep 24, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> Intex IN-8810 V.Show: 3.2 inch Touchscreen Phone with built-in Projector
> 
> Spice M-9000 Popkorn: Dual SIM phone with Projector and Analog TV
> 
> ...




Have you purchased Spice M-9000 Popkorn ?
Please give some reviews.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 12, 2012)

power_8383 said:


> Have you purchased Spice M-9000 Popkorn ?



nope...


----------

